# What might this Golden Eagle bow be worth?



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

Its a Golden Eagle Evolution Advantage Compound Bow. 70 LBS draw with a 30" draw length. I just found this in a local for sale ad.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

What ever someone will pay. Most likely 25-50$.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

$25 to $35 tops.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

yup, 
i have a son in law that wants to start shooting and i found him a golden eagle "whisper" ....about the same age.... for 25 bucks.....that's about all they're worth. this bow is literally like brand new, also...not a mark on it, anywhere, doesn't even show any wear on the wood grip. the older bows just aren't worth much, but they're fine to learn how to shoot with, and will get you a deer just as good as the newer ones. the real advantage is that if you are just starting out and archery is not for you, you won't have lost much in your investment. if you ment out and bought a new bow at today's prices, you count on loosing about half of it's cost if you would you sell it tomorrow.


----------



## Speed2Max (Feb 15, 2009)

Negative 100.00 when you put strings and cables on it.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Golden Eagles were good bows, but that's kind of outdated and parts super hard to find.....if you can find them.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Good carp bow for about 40-50 bucks. I'm sure you could sell it for 125 to someone that doesn't know...ha ha


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

anybody got any idea where i might find some modules for that "whisper" i mentioned above. what's on it has "X5" on it and the mods are plastic. i don't know what the cams are named can't even find any info about the bow, with an internet search.


----------



## dpete (Mar 19, 2009)

This bow the guy was asking $75. I just thought it was worth a question. I'm all set for the long forseeable future with what I have.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

make a bowfishing set up,not much lost at cheap price 25-35.00.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

25 -30 bucks.....buy it for the slider on it! worth twice what the bow is.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

When I first got into archery I bought a cheap used bow. I wish that I would have used the money and bought a good one and good accessories it would have been money saved. It's probably worth $ 50.00


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Early Ice said:


> Good carp bow for about 40-50 bucks. I'm sure you could sell it for 125 to someone that doesn't know...ha ha


Big poundage for fishing....but I was thinking the same!


----------



## LILRONNY (Dec 22, 2018)

*Whats the bow worth??? And whats it worth all to gather???*


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 8, 2013)

If it doesn’t fit you don’t buy it.
Trying to find cams or mods on 
such an old bow Is a p.i.t.a. 
After you put in the time and 
money to get it all set up it will 
still be worth $50
Been there done that


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

LILRONNY said:


> View attachment 6688943
> View attachment 6688943


$50 very, very tops. Not worth the time and effort. Unless your using it for parts.


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

I just gave a 90's High Country away to one of my buddies. Case, bow, arrows shooting glove, release and a few other things.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

If somebody offers $50.00 grab & run.


----------

